# Catawba SP



## mixxedup

Is anybody walking out of Catawba SP tomorrow. I wanna go, but not myself.


----------



## 25asnyder

I’m going to drive up there and look at it I wish I could get some one to say anything but maybe no one went


----------



## thistubesforu

Drove by there after fishing east harbor this afternoon. One truck in the lot no shanty or person seen. Might not of even been fishing. Ice didn't look good to me but to each their own.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

5 people walked out today, one 4 wheeler I believe. YUCK


----------



## raybones76

Walked out today fished edge of open water ice is good just rough


----------



## raybones76

Fishing was hot


----------



## Fishtracker1

Very nice, thanks for posting, no fish pics ?


----------



## aquaholic2

raybones76 said:


> Walked out today fished edge of open water ice is good just rough


OK.... good one....now....for the idiots on here who might think you actually did this off of Catawba....please fess up, and tell us all this was a joke.....


----------



## raybones76

No joke ice is 7 to 10 inches taking machines to the edge tomorrow


----------



## bluegill bill

raybones76 said:


> No joke ice is 7 to 10 inches taking machines to the edge tomorrow


Who ever this is got big ones.Where life jacket that going to get soft first


----------



## raybones76

Fishing slow this morning but ice still good till crack


----------



## c. j. stone

raybones76 said:


> Walked out today fished edge of open water ice is good just rough


Ray, you need a longer rod! But KUDOS!!


----------



## raybones76




----------



## Bluewalleye

That picture of you standing on the edge of the ice fishing in the open water is an awesome picture. I would blow that sucker up and put it on the wall.


----------



## 25asnyder

Wish I would have seen this I’d have been up there today o well good job Ray


----------



## eyewacka

I was there with Ray, wish we would have got group picture, 4 of us, dozen white Bass, 8 keeper eyes, 3 perch. Not bad for last ice of the season. Memories!


----------



## ditchdigger

eyewacka said:


> I was there with Ray, wish we would have got group picture, 4 of us, dozen white Bass, 8 keeper eyes, 3 perch. Not bad for last ice of the season. Memories!


 Nice job! Where was Zack?


----------



## ditchdigger

raybones76 said:


> Walked out today fished edge of open water ice is good just rough


Nice job Ray! We had a good weekend over at Sb. 3 boats in the south passage on our way back from Sb!


----------



## eyewacka

Zack was on the couch!


----------



## ditchdigger

eyewacka said:


> Zack was on the couch!


Great picture!


----------



## ditchdigger

eyewacka said:


> Zack was on the couch!


How far out did you go? To the 911 crack?


----------



## raybones76

No crack all open water . 3/4 mile


----------



## fshnfreak

To the guy that was fishing the edge of the ice. KUDOS man i bet they could hear those brass balls of yours clank all the way into Port Clinton!!!!!


----------



## itsbeal

raybones76 said:


> Walked out today fished edge of open water ice is good just rough


Dont see any fish laying there with ya....


----------



## Striper14

Can anyone give me an ideal when the ice will be gone wanna take the boat out
Thanks in advance


----------



## raybones76

Look up in the post


----------



## Shocker

Ice at the Catawba state park ramps is still pretty thick and protected from the wind so it might be a little bit yet before Catawba ramps will be open


----------



## Gradyfish

Thx, 40 mph gusts on Sunday morning might help break that up a little.


----------



## Striper14

raybones76 said:


> Look up in the post


----------



## Striper14

Thanks for the report 
Can’t wait


----------



## 25asnyder

Want to fish up there tomorrow out of the bout cedar point maybe any clear boat ramps


----------



## Jim Stedke

Huron is open but trashy. Mazurik is open but there was float ice in the area.


----------



## Riverduck11

Since there has been no satellite images, if you get out of mazuriks how far is there open water? I assume floating ice through out the whole south passage and Island area?


----------



## Jim Stedke

The ice is floating in the waves an being blown around by the wind. Where it is depends on what the wind dies.


----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder

What a great hard fought day off Catawba with Eyegagger and Bri finally weaseled out of the ramp got out on the lake caught fish when anchored up couldn’t stay anchored long due to lots of ice moving ended the day with 2 fish O’s and another six pounder white and blue vibee and a silver and blue Cleo jigged em up today what an awesome experience the lake was starting to kick hard and will be hard to fish for the next couple days


----------



## kisherfisher

Hardcore ! Thanks for sharing your report ! Wind today should shake things up a bit, for better or worse is to be seen.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Really hard core lipping a walleye!!!!! Nice job


----------



## 25asnyder

The wind is gonna kick the ice out but I hope she calms back down quick


----------



## c. j. stone

Yikes, my little boat an ice-breaker!


----------



## tagalong09

Catawba is ice free today except for large chunks on the ramps


----------



## island troller

Did it look muddy?


----------



## Jacobs.590

Awesome reports guys! Thinking about coming up Tuesday. I can’t take anymore of being stuck inside!!!!

I’m wanting to try jiggin em up. I figured out the trolling stuff last year and it is great tool but I miss feeling them bite! Any recommendations for a simple set up to give it a go?


----------



## Fishtracker1

Jacobs.590 said:


> Awesome reports guys! Thinking about coming up Tuesday. I can’t take anymore of being stuck inside!!!!
> 
> I’m wanting to try jiggin em up. I figured out the trolling stuff last year and it is great tool but I miss feeling them bite! Any recommendations for a simple set up to give it a go?


I did good this time last year with vibes or blade baits between Huron and CP. Have also done good in the past with Swedish Pimples & Cleos tipped with shiners off Marblehead. Let me know if you have an open seat, glad to help with exp. & tackle.


----------



## 25asnyder

Surprisingly the water was pretty clear and the ice chunks were tough to get out of the way the lake will look 100 percent diff now I’m sure


----------



## Eyegagger

Hey Snyder thanks for your report. I think I pulled that 80 pound anchor up about 25 times or so ,I'm sore today . Anyway nice fish man good job, We Will have to go again sometime. Going to head up Tuesday after it settles for a couple days. 1 foot or less! At least we know how to slide a 14 foot V bottom boat full of gear and gas across 10 inch of ice! Awesome! Because that Was the First time I've ever done it, but it probably won't be the last!! Good Good luck out there fishing and hmu.


----------



## Jacobs.590

Fishtracker1 said:


> I did good this time last year with vibes or blade baits between Huron and CP. Have also done good in the past with Swedish Pimples & Cleos tipped with shiners off Marblehead. Let me know if you have an open seat, glad to help with exp. & tackle.


Thanks and I’ll keep you in mind if my buddies aren’t able to come.


----------



## 25asnyder

Gagger what a great trip dude I’ll never forget it thanks for the invite and use of the boat and truck appreciate everything like I said the dude running the motor never catches The most we will get back up there and rip brother


----------



## miked913

They put the docks in today


----------



## Eyegagger

Andy, went back up to Catawba Tuesday supposed to be Southwest wind 1 foot or less all day. Started off where we did hooked up with a fish right away but it was a sheep head I thought it was going to be on. There was a perfect Chop on the water no ice flows in site . Was only able to fish till around 2 wind switched strong Easterly with 30 mile an hour gusts, waves building 2 to 4 foot rollers with some areas being confused Seas ,waves were coming from more than one direction. That poor little boat was begging for Mercy on the way back in! Most of the guys that I spoke with at the ramp said that they did not catch anything and a couple guys had one or two. Anyway I think as soon as the water clears up it will be good to go! I don't know why it wasn't muddy like that when we were up, there was actually a very distinguish mud line on the West side of mouse as far as I could see. Probably going to try to get out this weekend probably head towards Bessie, launch from Wild Wings this time.


----------



## Eyegagger

Jacobs.590 said:


> Awesome reports guys! Thinking about coming up Tuesday. I can’t take anymore of being stuck inside!!!!
> 
> I’m wanting to try jiggin em up. I figured out the trolling stuff last year and it is great tool but I miss feeling them bite! Any recommendations for a simple set up to give it a go?


I was just curious if you went up Tuesday? I went up Tuesday did not catch any walleye one sheep, the lake got very rough in the afternoon even after a 1 foot or less forecast all day. Did you get any eyes?


----------



## Jacobs.590

Eyegagger said:


> I was just curious if you went up Tuesday? I went up Tuesday did not catch any walleye one sheep, the lake got very rough in the afternoon even after a 1 foot or less forecast all day. Did you get any eyes?



Yes sir we made the 2 hour drive up to Huron Tuesday. Overall a pretty tough day. Spend a couple hours driving around looking for marks. Fished a couple different areas and only caught fish near cedar point. Trolling P10’s with weight. No luck jigging.

We went 4 for 7. One 8 pounder. Be back up in a couple weeks weather permitting!


----------



## Eyegagger

Thanks for the reply Jacobs. 590 sounds like you guys had a decent day after all considering the weather and everything! And I'm just like you I have all the trolling rods crankbaits, spoons, harnesses, divers, boards, in line weights ect. But I prefer to catch them with conventional tackle as well ,trolling gets a little monotonous at times especially in the Heat of the summer. I'm in the Akron area so the Central Basin is a lot closer and trolling is pretty much the program the majority of the time for myself. Soon as the weather clears going to try by Bessie or Camp Perry for The Jig bite. Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Jacobs.590

Eyegagger said:


> Thanks for the reply Jacobs. 590 sounds like you guys had a decent day after all considering the weather and everything! And I'm just like you I have all the trolling rods crankbaits, spoons, harnesses, divers, boards, in line weights ect. But I prefer to catch them with conventional tackle as well ,trolling gets a little monotonous at times especially in the Heat of the summer. I'm in the Akron area so the Central Basin is a lot closer and trolling is pretty much the program the majority of the time for myself. Soon as the weather clears going to try by Bessie or Camp Perry for The Jig bite. Good luck and good fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might be trying hi Bessie or Camp Perry as the weather clears up. Good luck and good fishing!


Good luck to you as well. See you around!


----------



## 25asnyder

Eyegagger said:


> big Stone we will get back after em the fishing is getting better like to try another spot maybe hopefully weather will start cooperating soon


----------



## Eyegagger

View attachment 257539
View attachment 257540
Sounds like a plan Andy going to probably take a different boat my dad has an 18 ft Princecraft aluminum walleye style fishing boat with a 90 horse Johnson that would definitely be more suitable for the lake and we would not get chased off as quick in. I still say no more than three people it would be pretty comfortable whether it be Brian or Simp or or whoever. I have an 18 foot Bayliner Capri with a 115 Johnson that I'm going to probably sell to either buy the Princecraft off my dad or purchase a walleye style aluminum boat for myself. But yeah man keep in touch let me know what date or dates (we should try to get up for a couple days to make it worth ourwild) when we have some good weather that coincides with some fish in the area and and we'll get er done! HMU anytime. Until then good luck fishing! PS This is a muskie that I caught and a couple Saugeye that Brian caught at Piedmont a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Eyegagger

Sounds like a plan Andy going to probably take a different boat my dad has an 18 ft Princecraft aluminum walleye style fishing boat with a 90 horse Johnson that would definitely be more suitable for the lake and we would not get chased off as quick in. I still say no more than three people it would be pretty comfortable whether it be Brian or Simp or or whoever. I have an 18 foot Bayliner Capri with a 115 Johnson that I'm going to probably sell to either buy the Princecraft off my dad or purchase a walleye style aluminum boat for myself. But yeah man keep in touch let me know what date or dates (we should try to get up for a couple days to make it worth our wild) when we have some good weather that coincides with some fish in the area and and we'll get er done! HMU anytime. Until then good luck fishing! PS This is a muskie that I caught and a couple of Saugeye that Brian caught at Piedmont acouple weeks ago


----------

